# Wilkes County 1053 acres



## killa86 (Jul 31, 2016)

Looking for members 4 spots remaining. I am closing tomorrow on the 1 Acre camp less than 1 mile from property. Camp will have power, there is a well on it and septic. We have 10 acres food plots blocked off through plum Creek/Weyerhauser and have an additional 5 to 7 acres. We are seriously managing this property. Our neighbors have 500 acres, 219 acres, 600 acres, and 384 acres managed land. We have great cooperation from our neighbors. This is a club with a great future. $1600.00 Call Shane Hill 770-307-7164.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Aug 4, 2016)

Where is your land in Wilkes Co?


----------



## killa86 (Aug 19, 2016)

It's off sandtown in Washington. Give me a call Tomorrow 678-409-6590. We still need 3 members. There are around 2700 acres that are managing including us. We have also acquired a camp now. It has power being connected next week. Well pump will be in sometime next week or week after.


----------

